# Anyone got all 649 Pokemon to level 100



## zipzapbirdo (Mar 8, 2013)

I've got all 649 Monsters from both Black and White to level 100 without Rare Candies.

Has anyone else done this?.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2013)

How many hours did that take you


----------



## zipzapbirdo (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How many hours did that take you



It took me 8 hours a week, and it also took two years to finish that.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 9, 2013)

>Implying we're not human


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2013)

Who the hell still uses rare candies to level them? And unless you caught them all legitimate your achievement while a nice grinding one is unimpressive.

Given the amount of trading, games required, event planning, breeding, and rare spawns it is estimated to take 2500+ hours to get every Pokemon and their respective forms.



Though a few more concerns/questions.
Did you level each evolution or just the final ones?
Did you actually use each Pokemon in battle or keep some hidden with an EXP shared glued to their heads?
Was this done through a single or multiple games?

Anyway congratulations, but depending on the circumstances this could range from"cheers but not hard" to "when did you sell both your soul and virginity to Satan".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2013)

Just cheat to get all 649.
There is no point in grinding anymore in this game if you have played several of the older ones IV's and EVs be damned.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 9, 2013)

How long did it take to train a Magikarp to level 100? After a while the Exp. Share won't suffice and Tackle is not really that strong, even on a high level.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> How long did it take to train a Magikarp to level 100? After a while the Exp. Share won't suffice and Tackle is not really that strong, even on a high level.


Focus Sash then.
Flail+ Choice Band


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2013)

Magikarp can also learn Bounce through tutoring.

But yeah no doubt the Opening Poster is not being entirely truthful.


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 9, 2013)

what you want a prize tc?

sorry if I sounded like an ass


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2013)

OP is lying.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 10, 2013)

I wouldn't want to try. Getting a tea[FONT=&quot]m of six to level 100 is already tedious: even when I was [/FONT][FONT=&quot]most involved with the series I  stopped at the 70s. Getting all 649 to 100, would be so tedious, so pointless, so boring, that Pokemon would stop being a ga[/FONT][FONT=&quot]me, and instead be considered a for[/FONT][FONT=&quot]m of torture.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 11, 2013)

Get a Togepi to level 100? 

A Dunsparce? Even a Charmander? 


To hell with that.


----------



## Shadow Moon (Mar 11, 2013)

Pic or it didn't happens.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Lvl 100 Metapod? Lvl 100 Cascoon/Silcoon?

Most important of all, Lvl 255 Missingno?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2013)

It is impossible to have a level 255 Missingo, even in games where it is still relevant.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 12, 2013)

I might try...


----------



## ??? (Mar 14, 2013)

In the distant past, in Generation I and II, I trained about 170 Pokemon to level 100, including Shuckle and Wobbuffet, as well as my wonder Eevee with almost perfect DVs (all perfect except for the Special DV, which is 13). Also, around 20 of them are Mewtwo, who I caught by restarting Pokemon Red over and over again, for the purpose of being able to boast having an entire box full of Mewtwo, something which I thought would be incredibly cool, and a testament to my superior strength as a Pokemon Master. I raised them normally through battling, although some of the training was made at a much faster speed using the Dodrio Game Boy of Pokemon Stadium 2.

Unfortunately, I could not transfer all my Pokemon to Generation III and the next games after that. This was a huge letdown, and because of this and various other factors (one main factor was also how Pokemon were no longer to max out the Stat Experience for all of their stats, a change which I never got to like), I stopped getting as involved in the following Pokemon games as I once used to, and lost much interest in raising Pokemon or battling under the game mechanics of Generation III onward.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 14, 2013)

They have that split between Generation II and III games because of how drastically different the codes of the games were.

Generation I was full of glitches, errors, massive inbalances, Generation II was simply there to patch up all the stuff that didn't work properly in Generation I. It wasn't until Generation III when proper improvements were made to both mechanics and game play.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2013)

??? said:


> In the distant past, in Generation I and II, I trained about 170 Pokemon to level 100, including Shuckle and Wobbuffet, as well as my wonder Eevee with almost perfect DVs (all perfect except for the Special DV, which is 13). Also, around 20 of them are Mewtwo, *who I caught by restarting Pokemon Red over and over again*, for the purpose of being able to boast having an entire box full of Mewtwo, something which I thought would be incredibly cool, and a testament to my superior strength as a Pokemon Master. I raised them normally through battling, although some of the training was made at a much faster speed using the Dodrio Game Boy of Pokemon Stadium 2.
> 
> Unfortunately, I could not transfer all my Pokemon to Generation III and the next games after that. This was a huge letdown, and because of this and various other factors (one main factor was also how Pokemon were no longer to max out the Stat Experience for all of their stats, a change which I never got to like), I stopped getting as involved in the following Pokemon games as I once used to, and lost much interest in raising Pokemon or battling under the game mechanics of Generation III onward.



Why didn't you clone it?


----------



## CalmPurple (Mar 14, 2013)

That seems really impossible because their are some pokemon that you can get only get in special events and trading with friends. You must have a lot of spare time to do that. That will take forever to do.


----------



## ??? (Mar 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Why didn't you clone it?



I did not know of the cloning trick at the time. But anyway, it was fun to finish Pokemon Red with a different Pokemon each time, training them in the process.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

the most pokemon that i have that are lvl 100 is more than 100 [well i am counting the evos in an evo chain] is that is from trading from all the way back from red/blue and g/s/c

lemme get my games and my old purple gameboy SP

its gunna be out of order as fuck

all starters so yeah
45 right there
butterfree line - 48
Raichu line -51
nidoking line - 54
crobat - 57
Arcanine line - 59
poliwrath - 62
ninetales - 65
bird trio and mew duo - 70
----

ampharos line - 73
espeon / umbreon / jolteon - 76
scizor - 78
heracross - 79
scarmory - 80
machamp - 83
hitmonchan - 84
electivire - 87
magnezone - 90
lugia - 91
tyranitar - 94

gardevoir/gallade - 98

found the other trades from gen 1- gengar alakazam and golem - 107

Lucario - 109
aggron - 112
spiritomb - 113
weavile - 115
roserade - 116
MILOTIC  - 118

lunar duo - 120
diaiga  - 121
excadrill - 123

the pan monkies and mushama - 131

Deoxys - 132
celebi - 133
regi - 137

zekrom - 138
white kyurem - 139

bellosom - 142
rapidash - 144
ryhperior - 147
steelix- 149
magmortar - 152
lapras - 153
gyrados - 154
zangoose- 155
kingler - 157
dusknoir - 160

----
not as much as i thought D:
thought i'd have more

but at the end of it if we dont count evos then i only have 77 :<


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2013)

What is OP trying to prove here?

Either you're lying.
Or you've wasted so much time I dunno what to say.

It's a lose-lose on your part.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Get a Togepi to level 100?
> 
> A Dunsparce? Even a Charmander?
> 
> ...



This....so this 

I can understand wanting to complete your pokedex but that scenario makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2013)

Don't even have enough time to get all 649, even when there were only 151 and the Missingo cheat to make things simple I wouldn't bother.

edit: I feel annoyed when I realise that I already responded in a thread.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 16, 2013)

I've never even gotten 1 pokemon up to 100 lol


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2013)

Quick and easy step to get all level one hundreds:


*Spoiler*: _Long post_ 



Don't do it.




Most level 100s I have ever gotten in game is 20, but that took a ridiculous amount of time and crushed my soul into pieces.


----------



## Saru (Jul 16, 2013)

PO does that for me. So no.


----------



## lacey (Jul 16, 2013)

As much as I dream of being able to do that, in reality? Hell fucking no.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

I got my Ditto to lvl 100 once.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 17, 2013)

No, I only concern myself with the rarest and strongest of Pokemon.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 17, 2013)

I only really want my Legendaries going that far. In part because some of them learn their best moves late  But also because I think they should rightfully be the strongest.

Having the rest go as far as 100 seems kinda superfluous, unless they just so happen to get there with lots of battles. Some of my Pokemon are around the 80's from all the time I've had them with me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2013)

I have no idea how anyone could ever do it normally.

Even with White 2 making it easy as fuck to level and cheese it, I have played forever and only have 20 or so level 100s.


----------



## lacey (Jul 17, 2013)

I've only ever gotten one Pokemon to level 100, and it was my Typhlosion in the original Gold game.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2013)

This friend got a Metapod to level 100


----------



## Babby (Jul 23, 2013)

I will say that's impossible with several Pokemon who are useless to level without evolution.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2013)

I haven't even trained my own pokemon to 100 since ruby or crystal.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2013)

Does it count that I trained my blastoise to lvl 40 before I walked into rock tunnel in blue version?


----------

